
Ken Thompson: A Brief Introduction   - shawndumas
http://www.linfo.org/thompson.html
======
shawndumas
FTA: "It is sometimes mentioned that Bill Gates, the co-founder of Microsoft,
wrote a compiler that only required four kilobytes of memory. However,
Thompson wrote an entire operating system that could operate with the same
amount of memory -- and not just an ordinary operating system"

